# 1999 superduty V10 transmission wanted



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Need a trans for my f450 dump, by Detroit area.
1999
V10
Automatic
4x4 with the 4x4 shifter on the floor.
I believe it's a 4r100.

Let me know what you have condition, miles, price? Thanks....


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

check on car-part.com/


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Just found one. MJD can you close this thread thanks.


----------

